# Going Backwards



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi - we have a 4 month old cockapoo who is crated at night. Since day 1 he has been absolutely wonderful with dry nights nearly all the time (except from the very early days, and that was only 2 or 3 nights). However, the night before last he fouled all over his bed and puppy pad and last night he wee'd on his puppy pad. I havent done anything differently to make him do this. I have still been taking him out to the toilet just before bed and we are coming down the same time in the morning. Any advice as to why he has just started doing this?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey i deleted you duplicate post in puppy place as it had the least post and we wouldn't have people posting the same advice in two threads. 


how big is his crate, i personally don't like putting puppy pad in crates as i feel it gives the wrong message to the dog, as you teach them that the toilet on the pad then put it in their bed means its OK to toilet in their bed. but that might just be me. 
a crate should only have enough room for the do to stand up and turn around and lie down comfortable in. 

did you feed him later than normal or did he not toilet on the walk before bed. was his toilet runny or softer than usual. it could be he has an upset tummy and couldn't wait but didn't let you know he needed out. 

i wouldn't worry to much if this is the only time he has done this it could be a complete accident and he just really needed to go. 

if this does continue over the next couple of nights or becomes more of a regular occurrence although not every night, i would suggest feeding him early earlier and insuring he does toilet before bed. 

good luck let us know how you get on.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

When do you take up his water? Ideally you will draw his attention to it in case he wants a sip, then put it up about three of four hours before bed.

Did you tire him out good before bed both days? If he get's up in the night because he's not tired, he would have to go.

I agree with Kendal, make sure the crate is just big enough so he can lay down comfortably. Also take the bed and pad out and give him a easily washed thick towel instead. If the dog bed keeps any smell at all, he'll use it again so I'd wait to give it to him until he's older.


If it continues after you try these, you'll have to wake up in the night. No habit is worst then going in there crate. Good luck!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi there - thanks for your advice. i think it was an "one off" as he hasnt done it again. I do need to know though when i should stop crating him altogether. He is now 4 months old and we are going away in the Summer when he'll be 7 months. The lady he is staying with doesnt have room for the crate and says that she'll be happy for him to sleep in his basket/blanket in her room with her. Should I try and wean him away from the crate slowly, ie. initially leave the door open at night so he can roam around the kitchen and then gradually bring in a basket and see if he starts to sleep in that or is it still too early. He does love to go in it at night and in the day. I think this is a tricky one !!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my Gypsy and Inca are 3 years old and Echo is 19 months they all still sleep in their crate together. 
you could leave the door open and see if he comes out at night, then fold the crare down and putting his bedding ontop of it. 


just go with what you tink and see how it goes. its up to you where he sleeps.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

I wouldn't stop crating him at all until he is 100% house trained. That just sounds like a recipe for disaster.


----------

